# What is the width and offset of the A6 fat 5 wheels?



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Borrowed this pic from the galleries here for reference. Looking for a nice set of 17's to replace the Huf 18's on the wife's MK5 GTI. The 40 series tires just dont work in NJ and get bubbled easily so want to switch to some 17's. If you have the weight as well, that would be great.
Thanks.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

8x17 ET35 5x112. No idea on the weight sorry.
Side note - didn't know the mk5 was 5x112 until I just looked it up. You learn something new every day


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*

Thanks MikkiJayne. The stock MK5 GTI Huf wheels on the GTI are 18x7.5 ET51; looks like the A6 fat fives will be too aggressive and cause rubbing.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pal)*

One word, SPACERS!
How much room do you have now from the wheel to the fender lip?
Are, do you like 'poke.'










_Modified by Snowhere at 8:07 PM 3-8-2009_


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Snowhere)*

hey thats my car lol. when i first brought it home a few years ago http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sorry i ever sold those wheels. been looking for a set of them again for a while and no luck at all







oh and i dont know the exact weight but they were a little on the heavy side


----------

